# Externe Class-Dateien ins Jar-Archiv aufnehmen



## BigmasterDenis (15. Aug 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich versuche mit Eclipse ein Jar-Archiv zu erstellen. Dabei werden alle Java-Dateien kompiliert, und die entstandenen Class-Dateien werden ins Archiv übernommen. Nun habe ich aber auch reine Class-Dateien in meinem Projekt, zu denen es keine .java gibt. Diese würde ich auch gerne mit ins Jar-Archiv packen. Aber wie??? Und geht das überhaupt?


thanx4help


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2006)

Da gibt's irgendwo einen Haken include source Files oder so


----------



## BigmasterDenis (15. Aug 2006)

...also ich finde nur "Export java source files and resources" zum anhacken. Aber klappt natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2006)

doch, das ist der Richtige, und der funktioniert auch.


----------



## BigmasterDenis (15. Aug 2006)

hhhm..., ne nicht wirklich. Die .class-dateien werden trotzdem ignoriert.

Java-sources sind doch die .java-dateien. Aber ich habe doch keine.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2006)

oh, hab mich wohl verlesen. Sorry...
Das dürfte schwierig werden. Was haben denn einsame Class Files in deinem Workspace verloren  ???:L 
Zur Not halt dekompilieren...


----------



## BigmasterDenis (15. Aug 2006)

Naja, die einsamen Klassen sind LookAndFeel Klassen. Ich habe einfach den Ordner mit den Klassen in mein Workspace gepackt. Und dann direkt benutzt. Eigentlich hätte ich einen Class-Patch setzen müssen und die Klassen dann importieren, aber es schien mir so einfacher.


Habs aber nun mit dem Plugin Fat Jar hingekriegt. Dieser hat auch die source-losen Klassen mit ins Jar gepackt


----------

